# International Motorcycle Licence for Cal.



## Graeme_UK (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a UK motorcycle licence.
What sort of international licence will I need to ride in California ?
Do you know of a website selling second hand bikes from California ?
Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Graeme, and welcome to the forum.

Actually, an international license isn't much more than a translation of your home license (not only the language but the extent/coverage of your license). Normally you can use your foreign license if you're just visiting the US. It's not really necessary to bother getting an international license (especially since your UK license is already in English).

If you're going over to California to live (i.e. establish residency), you have only 10 days to report to the DMV (Dept. of Motor Vehicles) to replace your driver's license. There's more information here: Driver License and Identification (ID) Card Information

Cheers,
Bev


----------



## TheFiveJs (Mar 26, 2008)

Speaking of international licenses, if we move out of the country is this something we should get? I'd assume it's on a per country basis? I have seen many scams regarding these and I'm not sure if it's worth it because I can not find much on it except "agencies" who help you get them. The state of Texas' attorney general has cracked down on these...what to do?


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Take a peek at the US State Departments Road Safety Overseas Page.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Personally, I've found that the term "International Driver's License" is kind of misleading. If you read the fine print, the document is not a license - it's a standardized translation of your home country license. And unless they've changed things recently it is not valid unless you also present your home country license with it.

If you're moving overseas, it depends where you're going. In Germany, for instance, the only translation they would accept of my US license was an "official" translation by the German auto club - so the International license was a waste. In France, it might be handy to have the translation if you're stopped by the gendarmes - but for getting your French license, there are only 8 or 9 states that do reciprocity with France, and for all the others you have to go through driving school and both tests (written and driving).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Go to any bike dealer in town - they have trade-ins on the lot. At least you can test drive them. Make sure emissions are certified for CA. Will you be going on a road trip or move to CA? Have you secured insurance? Will you bring your own gear?


----------

